# Not giving up hope, Gamers in the Abingdon-Bristol VA/TN area



## YourSwordIsMine (Nov 3, 2005)

Still hoping to find a few gamers down here in the Pointy End of Virginia... Theres a few of you I know but none it seems on my side of the mountain... Still havent given up hope on finding others here. I'll play just about anything at this point.... Even if its Dragon Raid *shudders* 

Well... maybe not that desperate yet hehehe


YourSwordisMine


----------



## YourSwordIsMine (Nov 17, 2005)

Just bumbin.

Anyone? No one?


----------

